# Field Archery Bloopers



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, we all spend a lot of time on the course... usually many courses over the summer months.. so, let's see some of the oddities you've encountered over the seasons of shooting little itty bitty spots at ridiculously long distances.. 

While our distances are marked, some may think that makes it easy, but most of us know otherwise...  :nono: :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I had a heck of a time trying to set my sight on that target:doh:

But then I looked over and Sticky had the SAME look on his face as I did.




This one is a "blooper" of a different kind.....seems that some one forgot to tell this archer that you don't get extra points for hitting the tarpget pins....but then again maybe that is where Spoon was hiding those 8 point scoring rings:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sticky I guess I should have pulled the camera out on a few of those flinchy targets:chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Frank will NEVER forget his FIRST trip around the front 14 of DCWC.

Just before going on the range, he stumbles upon a hornet nest and gets stung 7-8 times. 

But then he really stumbles.

Front stab before tripping on a root









Front stab after tripping









Frank, did you enjoy your "trip"? See you in the "fall"


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

If only the first arrow had been in the 5 ring (at the MooTel)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

At the half way point on the "Hill". This poor fellow must have thought he had fell direct from mom's arm into archery hell.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hornet and Sticky getting "intimate" 

Don't pull this post guys - it will always be good for a laugh


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky I guess I should have pulled the camera out on a few of those flinchy targets:chortle:


Oh, we've caught a few of them too... we all make a mistake once in a while.. unfortunately in this day and age, you can't get away with it.. :nono: 

Here's one of mine........


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Sarge getting "intimate" with X Hunter (indoor on the "Hill")


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hornet and Sticky getting "intimate"
> 
> Don't pull this post guys - it will always be good for a laugh


 This pic will long remain a classic...  :thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Content removed - pic was already posted


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge getting "intimate" with X Hunter (indoor on the "Hill")


I wound up getting that "hooter" on that end though, so my little ploy to distract x-hunter just might have worked...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> I wound up getting that "hooter" on that end though, so my little ploy to distract x-hunter just might have worked...


Sarge I couldnt help but notice you were smiling!!!!! I thought you were blowing at me but it looks more like you were blowing me a man kiss!!!!!ukey: God I sure hope you aint gay for me!!!!!!!


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh, we've caught a few of them too... we all make a mistake once in a while.. unfortunately in this day and age, you can't get away with it.. :nono:
> 
> Here's one of mine........


I know of a blooper that involved a long shot that you got away with in more ways than one. You did not loose your arrow. You did not break your arrow and nobody caught it on tape.:tongue::tongue::tongue:

The important thing is you are smart enough to learn from your bloopers.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Sarge I couldnt help but notice you were smiling!!!!! I thought you were blowing at me but it looks more like you were blowing me a man kiss!!!!!ukey: God I sure hope you aint gay for me!!!!!!!


Those lips sure are puckered up nice and pretty like and pointed in your direction:embara: ukey:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Sarge I couldnt help but notice you were smiling!!!!! I thought you were blowing at me but it looks more like you were blowing me a man kiss!!!!!ukey: God I sure hope you aint gay for me!!!!!!!


That hill in Cumberland ain't called brokeback mt...even if I was so inclined...I could do better:nyah:...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Sticky, you need to apply some of your glue before this gets pushed down too far. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey Sticky, you need to apply some of your glue before this gets pushed down too far. :wink:


I knew I forgot to take pics of something :doh:

It seems that the glue that Sticky has isn't all it's cracked up to be:zip:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I hardly know what to say, I'm so surprised. I actually saw a picture of a recurve being shot on this forum. Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!

Dave (smiling)


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Just a nice walk around DCWC with your head in the clouds behind the targets oughta' be pretty entertaining if you're observant...I know of at least 3 arrows stuck 25 feet or more up in a tree...ain't that right jarlicker:nyah:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Don't got no pictures of it, excepting the pictures and unrepeatable comments that still rest in my mind...but among MY personal biggest "bloopers" happened TWICE over the course of a month...on two different courses:

Shot 532 both times....Never had a score on any target less than "19".

Now...figure a second...and you got it 532 with...NO 18's, NO 20's! You got it....28 straight....19's...TWICE in one month!

I couldn't even get a "20" on the last target on one of those....shot a "19" there too!

Did I win? Yeah, the bozo of the day award! TWICE.

Too bad the NFAA doesn't give an "all spare" award like the ABC does in bowling! hahaha.

field14


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> Don't got no pictures of it, excepting the pictures and unrepeatable comments that still rest in my mind...but among MY personal biggest "bloopers" happened TWICE over the course of a month...on two different courses:
> 
> Shot 532 both times....Never had a score on any target less than "19".
> 
> ...



You know what is funny....last Saturday Nino and I were shooting a practice round.....

Your name came up....because of this very thing. I didn't do what you did but I started out with 6 straight 19s:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh, we've caught a few of them too... we all make a mistake once in a while.. unfortunately in this day and age, you can't get away with it.. :nono:
> 
> Here's one of mine........


Hey, I know that guy. :wink:

Hmmmm, I'm surprised a few shots from SMA earlier this year haven't shown up yet. :zip: Sticky...Hornet...you guys are slipping.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> You know what is funny....last Saturday Nino and I were shooting a practice round.....
> 
> Your name came up....because of this very thing. I didn't do what you did but I started out with 6 straight 19s:wink:


Trust me, I was NOT trying to do this on either of those two rounds! I flat couldn't "Buy" a "20" on either day. Worst thing yet...as I recall...I never missed the first arrow on ANY target of either day....yep...nailed the 80 twice each time...but then....I would screw one of the easier ones up!

Now, years later, and actually, even an hour after the round was over, it was/is FUNNY....but trust me, during those rounds...it was SO FRUSTRATING....and I probably used the "CuzLite flipometer" move more than once...and the comments under my breath were "non-repeatable" too....and did I get teased about it....ABSOLUTELY!

Glad it only lasted for six in a row for you....I've had it happen 7 or 8 in a row since then too....

I also shot a few rounds of 11 or 12 20's in a row...only to shoot 2-19's in a row or more...on EASY targets an ruin chances of a perfect half. Had it happen at least twice....where I missed the LAST SHOT on a half too...and on one...it was....you got it...the frickin' 20 foot shot! I had my release hand and release wrapped around my neck on that shot...as in CHOKING! and "muff-dived" the shot right out the bottom...by a cat's whisker, but OUT.


ARRRRRGGHHH!

field14


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Hey, I know that guy. :wink:
> 
> Hmmmm, I'm surprised a few shots from SMA earlier this year haven't shown up yet. :zip: Sticky...Hornet...you guys are slipping.


Nobody is slippin':wink: 

I guess you didn't notice the avatar I had all week.....I just changed it yesterday to the one that you see now:wink:

and we started this thread this morning.....those special pics are on my home computer.....check back around 5:30-6:00:doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> Trust me, I was NOT trying to do this on either of those two rounds! I flat couldn't "Buy" a "20" on either day. Worst thing yet...as I recall...I never missed the first arrow on ANY target of either day....yep...nailed the 80 twice each time...but then....I would screw one of the easier ones up!
> 
> Now, years later, and actually, even an hour after the round was over, it was/is FUNNY....but trust me, during those rounds...it was SO FRUSTRATING....and I probably used the "CuzLite flipometer" move more than once...and the comments under my breath were "non-repeatable" too....and did I get teased about it....ABSOLUTELY!
> 
> ...


I hear ya....I wasn't worried about because it was only the second time I had shot that bow and my marks weren't great so I dropped a couple because I "guessed wrong":wink:

BUT I did have a round going a month or so ago and I was rather annoyed because I kept shooting 19s...then I looked at my card and there was nothing but 19s and a few 20s.....I am not a 540+ shooter (at this very sec:wink so not having 17s and 18s on the card is a :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

WV Has Been said:


> I know of a blooper that involved a long shot that you got away with in more ways than one. You did not loose your arrow. You did not break your arrow and nobody caught it on tape.:tongue::tongue::tongue:
> 
> The important thing is you are smart enough to learn from your bloopers.:wink:


 Always.. I repeat ALWAYS test your new gear to the maximum range you expect to shoot.. :zip: :chortle: :wink:

Ohh.. speaking of SMA..... I think those are on my laptop at home as well... :lol: :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I know for me...I am about assured a blooper every time I buy a new dozen arrows...one of them is headed for a disaster...

I finally plunked down the cash for some ACE's a couple years back...got them tuned and headed to the club to sight in...got a 20 yard mark and headed over to the 50 bail to shoot there for awhile...got distracted on the way and never moved my sight...

I never did find that arrow...I looked for hours at the time...even went back later with a metal detector...offered some kids out a one of our workparties a $15 ransom, they looked for hours...I almost


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> I know for me...I am about assured a blooper every time I buy a new dozen arrows...one of them is headed for a disaster...
> 
> I finally plunked down the cash for some ACE's a couple years back...got them tuned and headed to the club to sight in...got a 20 yard mark and headed over to the 50 bail to shoot there for awhile...got distracted on the way and never moved my sight...
> 
> I never did find that arrow...I looked for hours at the time...even went back later with a metal detector...offered some kids out a one of our workparties a $15 ransom, they looked for hours...I almost


Sounds like the first time I shot my Mystic and Nano's...first target was the 45wu. Well I set my needle on 45 on the scale and let one eat....the problem was that was about 63-64 yds :doh:

Nino is famous for not keeping a doz arrows more then two trips to the range....he is gonna loose or break one before he makes it home twice.....they need to start selling Baker's Dozens:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Always.. I repeat ALWAYS test your new gear to the maximum range you expect to shoot.. :zip: :chortle: :wink:
> 
> Ohh.. speaking of SMA..... I think those are on my laptop at home as well... :lol: :wink:


You mean....would this be one of the PICTURES you are talking about:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and you see...in most places when you put an arrow in a tree......it stays if that sucker is WAY up there like the one in the post above was.....

So that we can laugh again the next time....:chortle:


BUT in MD....when your buddy puts an A/C/E way up in a tree......


tools come out and up a tree people go It's pretty entertaing:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Here is another from a practice round....

we were shooting 90m and a crazy bit of....uuhhhmmmm "luck" :noidea: happened.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ok, we all spend a lot of time on the course... usually many courses over the summer months.. so, let's see some of the oddities you've encountered over the seasons of shooting little itty bitty spots at ridiculously long distances..
> 
> While our distances are marked, some may think that makes it easy, but most of us know otherwise...  :nono: :zip:


Sticky Pleeeaaaassseee tell me this is not on my range


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Sticky Pleeeaaaassseee tell me this is not on my range


No your markers are right....that is a pic I took on the 80wu on the back at Cumberland.

But you do have a marker for a hunter that is off distance to marker wise a bit 

or was that NORVA.....or PWA :noidea:

I was with someone with a rangefinder.....but was it Randy...Vince....or Ron :doh: 


:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Is this in or out......:wink:

and there was no *LINE PULLING *going on :set1_pot:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Some shoot Rodeo Style


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Is this in or out......:wink:
> 
> and there was no *LINE PULLING *going on :set1_pot:


ERRRR...Whassup, Doc? Now that be a FOUR, as in OUT, as in NOT a "5"....

Pulling lines is a "3-Der's thing". In NFAA, you call it as the arrow lies, and the line is NOT allowed to be "pulled" or deformed outwards from its natural arc, thus the call of it OUT.

Has nothing to do with how it HIT, it is called where it LIES in the target face.

Easy call, I think... Even if it was my own arrow...it is OUTTA THERE...:wink::tongue: Nice 2X- 18, however. But of course, can't resist asking....what is with the other two arrow holes? Best 4 out of 6, hahaha...just funnin'.

field14


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Dang Hornet. . .who was shooting the 100 lb. English war bow on your course?

I don't think I've ever seen penetration like that on a field face.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

It must have been this guy. . .with his 100 lb War Bow.









Here's a pic of another target that guy shot. . .










Nah- the knocks are different.

The ones in Hornet's pic are orange plastic. This guy opted for the hand carved wooden knock.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WrongdayJ said:


> Dang Hornet. . .who was shooting the 100 lb. English war bow on your course?
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen penetration like that on a field face.


That is because you are shooting FATTIES.....:embara::wink:

That is a Nano.....they can sink MUCH deeper at times.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> ERRRR...Whassup, Doc? Now that be a FOUR, as in OUT, as in NOT a "5"....
> 
> Pulling lines is a "3-Der's thing". In NFAA, you call it as the arrow lies, and the line is NOT allowed to be "pulled" or deformed outwards from its natural arc, thus the call of it OUT.
> 
> ...


You can't "pull" glued paper....:wink:

and when that arrow was pushed back out it was a 5.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Sticky Pleeeaaaassseee tell me this is not on my range


 Relax Ed.. no... yours is in good shape... That was Brian's... :mg: :lol: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You mean....would this be one of the PICTURES you are talking about:wink:


Yepper...  :zip: :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*New critters.....*

Last Sept. , while at the "Hilton" celebrating Kwards b-day, Ms Lucky brings out some new "what ifs.. " for us to "evaluate" their potential uses for her inspiring events...... wellllll,.... for me.... it was costly. ONE-full metal jacket...... whilst trying to slay deadly-cobra's.... ( and YES, that is MAC, aka Magoo,.... adding a nonchalant- realistic touch of "high-winds" while shooting from an elevated position....... )


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> You mean....would this be one of the PICTURES you are talking about:wink:


Now that's a purty shot.  It took *GREAT* skill to place that arrow.

For the record...that was the *FIRST* time Mike (dubbed The Scrawny Guy) has had to rescue one of my arrows. He and I have been shooting together for many years. Never knew he had such great climbing skills. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Now that's a purty shot.  It took *GREAT* skill to place that arrow.
> 
> For the record...that was the *FIRST* time Mike (dubbed The Scrawny Guy) has had to rescue one of my arrows. He and I have been shooting together for many years. Never knew he had such great climbing skills. :tongue:


Why did you tell on yourself?:noidea:

There are 4 people on AT that knew who's quiver has arrows that match that one. :embara:

Know the world knows:doh:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is because you are shooting FATTIES.....:embara::wink:
> 
> That is a Nano.....they can sink MUCH deeper at times.:wink:


You're right. . .I do shoot fatties. Question though. . .what is the diameter of a Nano?

An Easton Axis ST is .25 (approx.) which is pretty small and I've never seen one of those sink that deep either.

Is a Nano smaller in diameter than .25"? :set1_thinking:

Regardless. . .that is some killer penetration!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The fattest Nano is .213 

Mine are .203 so they are skinner then an Axis:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I had a heck of a time trying to set my sight on that target:doh:
> 
> But then I looked over and Sticky had the SAME look on his face as I did.
> 
> ...



HEY! I recognize that arrow with the yellow Wrap! :nod:

No pictures, but that same day I SEVERLY punched a shot. I was tired, and sore after shooting a field round, the Hinklemonster elimination, Ms. Lucky's CD shoot, and being most of the way through a 2nd round on the field course. I was shooting at a left target on a layout of four, and hit the far right side of the right target. :embara:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

no pics but i definately have a blooper for the ages. 
"2005ultramag" shot me right in the face about halfway through billy's hill.
i was shooting the second line standing in the back of steve setting my sight and when he shot his stringshox came flying off his string and hit me right in the face. stung like hell and scared the crap out of me lol.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> no pics but i definately have a blooper for the ages.
> "2005ultramag" shot me right in the face about halfway through billy's hill.
> i was shooting the second line standing in the back of steve setting my sight and when he shot his stringshox came flying off his string and hit me right in the face. stung like hell and scared the crap out of me lol.


Ya ain't gonna let me forget that one... are ya?

I didn't mean it... I swear.

Don't worry though... because this year I'm planning to use the Ultramag for paper tagets, and save the Trykon XL for 3-D, and the woods.

It don't bite. 

OH... and guess what I found out later. 
I was removing two of the wraps on those arrows. One shaft was a 340, and the other was a 400(covered by the wrap). I checked them all, and two of six shafts I was shooting that day were 340 spine. The other four were 400 spine shafts. :rant:
How thetwo 340s got mixed in with the 400s ... :noidea:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Ya ain't gonna let me forget that one... are ya?
> 
> I didn't mean it... I swear.
> 
> ...



i think you'll find that the ultramag is better suited for field anyway. parralel limb bows aren't the most stabile shooting platforms for long range shooting.
break out the ultrmag and get a matching set of arrows and lets see what happens to those scores this summer.

you and your buddy going to go to outdoor nationals????


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> i think you'll find that the ultramag is better suited for field anyway. parralel limb bows aren't the most stabile shooting platforms for long range shooting.
> break out the ultrmag and get a matching set of arrows and lets see what happens to those scores this summer.
> 
> you and your buddy going to go to outdoor nationals????


I'd love to... and as good as Don was last Summer with that Camo Switchback XT... well... this week he just picked up a new APEX in blue, and black.
I'm thinking he plans to shoot some paper this Summer. :nod:

So am I, and I plan to put a 4X on that HHA, and I'm getting me one of them really long goofy looking stabilizers too. :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I'd love to... and as good as Don was last Summer with that Camo Switchback XT... well... this week he just picked up a new APEX in blue, and black.
> I'm thinking he plans to shoot some paper this Summer. :nod:
> 
> So am I, and I plan to put a 4X on that HHA, and I'm getting me one of them really long goofy looking stabilizers too. :chortle:



uh oh once you get one of those long stabilizers you can never look back. lol.

shoot me a pm i can get you a great deal on a stabilizer system when ever you go to buy one.

i don't think i'm going to shoot much if any 3d this summer. those little paper dots have got me ate up.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> uh oh once you get one of those long stabilizers you can never look back. lol.
> 
> shoot me a pm i can get you a great deal on a stabilizer system when ever you go to buy one.
> 
> i don't think i'm going to shoot much if any 3d this summer. those little paper dots have got me ate up.


Yea... they are addicting.

I figure if I'm going unlimited I might as well go whole hog.

The only thing I won't have is a shiney, sparkling, pretty target bow, but you don't hit an x with pretty.:nono:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just wondering why the "sticky glue" was removed from this thread???


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Cause too many stickies will get ya all bound up... :nono:  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Cause too many stickies will get ya all bound up... :nono:  :wink:


Exactly.....

and it's not like there were a ton of them anyway.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Cause too many stickies will get ya all bound up... :nono:  :wink:


Hey Sticky...they have medicine for that! :mg:

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Hey Sticky...they have medicine for that! :mg:
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!!!


I know.. it's called the 'unstick thread' button... :chortle: :wink:

Happy New Year to all.. :thumb: :cheers: :yo:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, time to bring this back to page 1 - there's way too many shank shots here and it's not fair that only Sticky's and mine are the ones being posted today. :shade:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> Ya ain't gonna let me forget that one... are ya?
> 
> I didn't mean it... I swear.
> 
> ...





BOWGOD said:


> i think you'll find that the ultramag is better suited for field anyway. parralel limb bows aren't the most stabile shooting platforms for long range shooting.
> break out the ultrmag and get a matching set of arrows and lets see what happens to those scores this summer.
> 
> you and your buddy going to go to outdoor nationals????


Change of plans... errr... equipment.... but then you already knew that... right?

I'll be bringing the Ultramag as a backup, but the left handed Blue Fusion Protec(with spirals) will be the bow of choice for the hill now.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Change of plans... errr... equipment.... but then you already knew that... right?
> 
> I'll be bringing the Ultramag as a backup, but the left handed Blue Fusion Protec(with spirals) will be the bow of choice for the hill now.





UH OH:mg:
You just made the mistake of a lifetime.




















after you shoot that baby a few times you will be ruined for life. I can not bring myself to shoot anything other than a protec w/spirals anymore. I bought my first one back in 05 and since then nothing else will do. Many new models have come and gone. None have lasted anymore than 2 rounds, and next thing you know I have another protec in my hand.
I foresee the trykon, and the ultramag going bye bye by the end of summer and at least one more protec being added to your arsenal.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> UH OH:mg:
> You just made the mistake of a lifetime.
> 
> 
> ...


I love my Trykon XL for hunting, and won't be parting with it anytime soon. 
The Protec is certainly an awesome bow, and the spiral cams feel pretty close to the zephyr cams with the way they roll, and the shallow valley, but they're much smoother.
I'm shooting a 3-d this Sunday at NC-100, and will likely shoot the Trykon because even though it's sighted in at 20 the Protec is still in need of a walk back tune because it's shooting tight groups close in but they move to the right at 40 and 50 yards.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I love my Trykon XL for hunting, and won't be parting with it anytime soon.
> The Protec is certainly an awesome bow, and the spiral cams feel pretty close to the zephyr cams with the way they roll, and the shallow valley, but they're much smoother.
> I'm shooting a 3-d this Sunday at NC-100, and will likely shoot the Trykon because even though it's sighted in at 20 the Protec is still in need of a walk back tune because it's shooting tight groups close in but they move to the right at 40 and 50 yards.


You might think that way now, But I will bet before hunting season you got a camo protec. My trykon xl only lasted me 1 3d shoot. I bought it brand new paid 800.00 (safari colored) took it to MD states. I stopped at Keystone sporting goods on the way home from states, and ordered a camo protec. Brought the trykon home sold it on here for 500.00. Nothing like paying 300.00 to rent a bow for a day LOL.
The protec will spoil you after you get a feel for just how forgiving that bow is.
And the blue fusion is sweet. The first one I bought back in 05 was blue fusion. I sold in in 07 to buy a proelite, and I have been kicking myself sqare in the arse for that move ever since. The proelite lasted 2.5 months before I sold it and bought another protec. That was the safari on I was shooting on the hill last year. 
I just built a green fusion protec a few weeks back it will be my field bow this year.
Next on the chopping block I am going to build one for Jen with xt1000 limbs. the 38 inch ata is a touch too much for her small frame. I am guessing with 1000 limbs I can get it down to 35.5-36 inch ATA with about a 6.5 inch brace. That will be perfect for her short draw length.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, time to bump this one back to the top since a lot of its contents are from the Hillbilly last year.

Wonder if they've fixed that marker yet?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> Yea... they are addicting.
> 
> I figure if I'm going unlimited I might as well go whole hog.
> 
> The only thing I won't have is a shiney, sparkling, pretty target bow, but you don't hit an x with pretty.:nono:


Too late to edit this one...huh?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> Too late to edit this one...huh?


:chortle: Yeah you missed the edit time by a couple minutes


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: Yeah you missed the edit time by a couple minutes


I think you misspelled "months" :chortle:


----------

